# LFTS



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Out on first coyote sit of the year. Hear 'em closeby hoping to get lucky and do some damage.

Venus and billions of yooper stars keeping me company.






​


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

My son and his buddy called in 4 last night.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

stickbow shooter said:


> My son and his buddy called in 4 last night.


Nice! Were they able to put them down?

I had begun hearing them nearby again during the past week. They'll be around until the snow gets deep again, and will hear them right outside my cabin windows again this summer most certainly. I knew that night was slim chances of getting a shot on one, the snow is still fairly deep but was pretty crusty and cold, and I wanted to experience such a sit in the snow and cold here.

Began hearing them within an hour of sunset, so got settled in by 21:30 rather than around midnight as originally planned since they seem to be nearest most often around 2am. I was facing east with a slight breeze in my face, and tried a rabbit in distress call occasionally. Pretty quickly had a group directly in front of me and another due south. Unfortunately was never able to lay eyes on them. It was incredibly silent the last hour or so that I sat, until around 00:30, and the silence, stars, and incredible beauty of it all was a religious experience even without getting a shot. I am looking forward to and hopefully will put down several this year.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

They managed to get 1 . They are real skidish when the light hit them this year ,must be other guys hunting also. On this hunt he was using a rifle with a regular scope and so was his buddy. He just bought a night vision scope for his other rifle and his other buddy bought a thermal scanner. So lights are a thing of the past.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Two less fawn killers tonight. I heard two packs go off just at dark tonight, so I gave my son a call. He drove over and set up across the road from me on my neighbours property were we have permission to hunt. Two calling sequences ( Femal challenge)and bingo they came in. Shot the first one (Femal) then switched to pup distress, here come the big male.( Boom) it was his first solo double.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Awesome! Congrats to him.


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

Nice double, good job!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

His thermal scanner came today, Doggies beware lol.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

And another one last night.


----------

